# A REVOLUTION in goose hunting!



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Check out the pic and video of G&H's new Revolution in Goose hunting! We call it the Revolution and it's can add realistic motion to any spread. Just a few of these will bring natural waddling and feeding movement to any hunt!









These come in single packs with either greeter or feeder head and run off a rechargeable 6 volt battery which lasts from 25-30 hours on average. They are also offered in four packs with two automated Revolutions and two stationary full bodied geese.
http://www.ghdecoys.com/products.php?pr ... oose-Decoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_cWEX ... re=g-all-u


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't know if you work for or own G/H decoys, but all these battery operated decoys you keep showing us are: 1)not needed 2) too much crap to always have to deal with 3) end up looking just like decoys that sit on a stake and move 4)way too expensive. You guys wanna keep competing with the other brands? Redo your paint schemes and lower your prices some. Your duck floaters and goose shells/floaters are some of the most durable decoys ever made, they just need some updated paint schemes. You won't stay in business with all this new gimmicky crap you keep coming up with. JMHO.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What a waste of money. Put your R&D money into updating your decoys instead of junk with batteries. Motion is overrated. If you really want motion just put them on motion stakes.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree 100%. Make the decoy on top of that thing a little more realistic, and put it on a motion base. Anytime you can keep batteries out of decoys, the better.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

That price is UNREAL.......for that kind of money it should come with some guys that can actually shoot well for the youtube video. And if it provides SO much motion and it makes such a HUGE difference to warrant 160 plus dollars why is the guy waving a 20 dollar flag so much?
uke:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

personally I don't care for stuff like this because:
portability (weight and space)
limited use (land only probably not submersable)
high maintenance ( buying and charging batteries)
longevity ( electronics tend to go bad in a few seasons)

I guess if you have money to throw away they are great.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like a new revolutionary way to waste money.....


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

big waste of $$$$!


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

:spam: ?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

wow g&h just plain WOW. I am glad i have never purchased one of your products before. This is embarrassing.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

More crap to break, and more crap to have in the shed when they discontinue this. have fun getting parts for these when they drop this loser line.


----------

